# Birdman looking to fly again...



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Do yall want him back? I know I do! 

Linkage


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

To be honest, I don't know. I've heard he's a good friend of Chad Shinn but I don't know if Scott reaaalllly wants him back. I was listening to the post-game show the other night and a caller called in asking about Birdman. The host of the show was really nice about Bird but he said he doesn't think the Hornets want to really mess with the chemistry the team has right now and I kind of agree. I like Birdman though. Even met him in person. Really cool dude but I don't really know how I feel about him joining the team. I don't know. I do wish him lots of luck though wherever he ends up, be it with the Hornets or another team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Birdman doesn't seem like the kind of guy to mess up a teams chemistry though. He doesn't require the ball at all and was a major fan favorite. I think we could use some help in the frontcourt.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think he meant mess up chemistry more in that Ely and Bowen have been playing relatively well and Scott may not want to take time away from them. However, Hilton is a different story thus far. Although he's still young and big men take a little longer to develop, Hilton has been looking like an unskilled big boy on the playground.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't been posting in here so much because I can't get the Hornets on television and I'm quite mad about it. So I never got a chance to comment on your exceptional avatar! :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I haven't been posting in here so much because I can't get the Hornets on television and I'm quite mad about it. So I never got a chance to comment on your exceptional avatar! :biggrin:


:biggrin: :cheers:

I know. I still can't believe that TV issue hasn't been resolved. We should hear something about it really really soon though. Maybe this week even.

Here's the link for the Portland game since you probably missed it.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> :biggrin: :cheers:
> 
> I know. I still can't believe that TV issue hasn't been resolved. We should hear something about it really really soon though. Maybe this week even.
> 
> Here's the link for the Portland game since you probably missed it.


How do you get those archived games, a link like that?


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if Andersen is officially reinstated, but the Boston Globe is reporting that if he does come back, he's probably signing with the Hornets. I can't really vouch for his playing shape, although there was a post on TrueHoop that said that he was working hard on his game while he was out (although this was from his trainer, which may not be considered an objective source). If he plays at a level close to his last few years, I'd say he'd be a valuable addition. The Hornets' starting frontcourt is great, their depth behind those two is... lacking, to say the least. He'd also provide a shotblocking presence. Chandler is a fantastic defensive player, but he doesn't block many shots, and no one else on the team is a threat in that area. 

I'm not familiar with the team's roster situation, so I don't know if they'd have to waive someone, but I think he'd be worth a shot.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Hornets own his rights.I'm not sure if his old deal is still valid or how the fiancial stuff works,but basically they've got thirty days after he's reinstated in which they alone can work something out with him(unless they release him or waive him).

If they want him and they're under the luxury tax(I believe right now they could sign a veteran for the prorated minimum) then they can sign him and if they want to be jerks about it they can keep him from signing with anyone else until almost April.By that time there would only be about ten games left so he'd be screwed even if someone wanted him.Therefore the Hornets can almost certainly get him if that's their intent.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

It's also been said if he becomes a free agent, Boston is interested. So if the Hornets don't re-sign him, he'll become a free agent. Since the trade deadline is over, I don't guess the Hornets can sign him to a new deal and then trade him can they? Just wondering. I don't usually get into the business aspects of the NBA so much. I don't think the Hornets would sign him to his previous deal.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

When is he eligible for reinstatement?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> When is he eligible for reinstatement?


He was able to reapply for reinstatement last month. His paperwork is currently being reviewed.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There's some hold up...Technically he should be eligible now.Maybe they want him to pee in some more cups or they're not completely happy that he's met whatever terms he has to meet for reinstatement


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> It's also been said if he becomes a free agent, Boston is interested. So if the Hornets don't re-sign him, he'll become a free agent. Since the trade deadline is over, I don't guess the Hornets can sign him to a new deal and then trade him can they? Just wondering. I don't usually get into the business aspects of the NBA so much. I don't think the Hornets would sign him to his previous deal.


No, they can't. Not until after the playoffs are over.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

N.O. to re-sign center if he passes physical


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Another article

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

He won't be the same, the drugs probably slowed him down.....


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Birdman is BACK! 

I think he will be a better player second time around.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

ESPN Magazine did an article on Birdman. Mostly about his tattoo work.


----------

